# how does a sata host cooperate with a multiplier



## coopci (Mar 2, 2009)

I found the device register in the host can only speficy one of 2 devices(one bit) when I was reading the sata standard(Information Technology - AT Attachment with Packet Interface - 7).
So my question is how the host specifies a device to which it issues commands when it cooperates with a multipler(under which circumstance there can be 15 devies).


----------

